# mplayer Fehler, ein .mpg wird nicht gespielt, die anderen schon...



## Darian (21. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

das meiste konnte ich ja fast schon im Titel unterbringen.

Ich habe euch einmal das Video das richtig funktioniert in ein nopaste gegeben:
http://nopaste.info/68cf138536.html

Und hier noch das Video das nicht funktioniert:
http://nopaste.info/3ca4a54ab6.html

Liegt es daran dass eines MPEG-ES und das andere MPEG-PS ist?

Ich kenne mich leider bei den ganzen Codec Sachen eher weniger aus, und würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand ein paar Infos dazu geben könnte.

lg und danke für eventuelle Infos
Darian


----------



## deepthroat (21. April 2009)

Hi.

Es liegt anscheinend am Video Ausgabetreiber (Xvmc). Soweit ich bei Google gesehen hab gibt es noch Probleme mit High Definition Videos - was evlt. Hardwarebedingt ist.

Evlt. hilft downscaling oder wenn du einen anderen Videoausgabetreiber (mplayer -vo help) nimmst.

Gruß


----------

